# Jerry Lee earned his first Exc JWW Q



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

This is Jerry Lee's first Q in Exc JWW. We still need one more Q in Open standard but didn't get it. There was a lot in the run that I was very proud of though.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice, fast run! Congrats! And nice layering on the dogwalk!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I really enjoyed watching the video! Outstanding...great team


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!! And congratulations


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. ILMM that was the first time I'd attempted the layering on the dogwalk at a trial so I was very pleased that he did it.



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Nice, fast run! Congrats! And nice layering on the dogwalk!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

That layering was pretty hardcore. Nice work!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

You two looked great, congrats!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great runs. Love the layering on the dogwalk!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

